# Going eBike for commute...



## middleagecyclist (18 Nov 2017)

...after many years cycle commuting to work, a change to a worksite further away combined with 13 hr long shifts, has persuaded me to go electric.

I am going to add a front motor to my Genesis Day One 20 Alfine commuter steed and use a pedal assist system rather than a throttle. Question is what size battery? The round commute is 22miles and I will not be able to charge it at work. Would like it to look stealthy and keep the pannier rack free of a battery. Bottle type or frame mount then?

Any comments/tips welcome. I'll post some pics when its done.

Ta


----------



## raleighnut (19 Nov 2017)

The 'rack mount' batteries are normally a 'double deck' design leaving the top of the rack free,






Like this.

The battery pack is sandwiched between the two sets of tubes at the top. The rack is designed for a normal bike, I've just mounted it on a couple of homemade brackets fitted where the basket would normally bolt on and fitted the 'throw-over' style panniers.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Nov 2017)

The common thing in Denmark is to use a pannier rack with panniers and the battery sits under the panniers. I wouldn't worry about the stealth idea as the hub and sometimes the hum, stands out a mile. Dont try and kid people your not on an electric assist bike. It wont work.

Its a good idea though. I have a 40km round commute and used an electric bike occasionally, before I sold it. I am now back on my CDF 20 and loving it.

The throttle feature was quite good fun.

As for battery. Forget the aesthetics. You need something that will certainly get you there and back with plenty to spare. I look forward to the photos.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (19 Nov 2017)

Forget hub drive, here's my homemade Alfine, crank drive conversion commuter and knockabout bike. Dead simple to make, great fun to ride.

It's based on my old Cube Hyde, but due to the excentric bottom bracket not letting me use a crank drive, I had to re-frame all the bits on a more traditional bottom bracketed frame.

View attachment 362854


Any Q's, ask away


----------



## cyberknight (19 Nov 2017)

I have considered an E bike conversion eventually when i cant keep an average faster than an e bike .


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Nov 2017)

middleagecyclist said:


> ...after many years cycle commuting to work, a change to a worksite further away combined with 13 hr long shifts, has persuaded me to go electric.
> 
> I am going to add a front motor to my Genesis Day One 20 Alfine commuter steed and use a pedal assist system rather than a throttle. Question is what size battery? The round commute is 22miles and I will not be able to charge it at work. Would like it to look stealthy and keep the pannier rack free of a battery. Bottle type or frame mount then?
> 
> ...



The what size battery question is hard to answer because range varies with so many factors other than distance.

Rider weight, hills, headwinds, how fast you want to go, how much effort you put in all have a big impact.

As a rule of thumb a 10ah battery will do 40 miles, which is good news because that comfortably exceeds your commute, so even if there are lots of hills or you want to use a higher motor setting, a 10ah or larger battery should do the job. 

You will probably have to charge each evening.

A battery with that capacity will be about the size of the one in @Ffoeg's pic, so 'stealthy' will be hard to achieve, unless you use a rack battery and cover it with throw over panniers like @raleighnut's trike.

Lots of batteries - and motors and controllers - available from BMS Battery, who are known to be a reliable Chinese supplier.

https://bmsbattery.com/63-ebike-battery


----------



## Turdus philomelos (12 Mar 2018)

After three years of commuting (14m round trip) through blizzards, monsoons and hurricanes I have finally succumbed to realizing that so I can enjoy my _weekend warrior _rides I need to reserve something in the tank. So I have bought this gem. Went out for a 32 mile test run yesterday and boy was it fun. And for those who are about to post that it's cheating my average heart rate says different.

I'm just about to set off on the gurny on its first commute. Should be fun...


----------



## Turdus philomelos (12 Mar 2018)

...and it was. Still got my heart rate up to it's usual levels climbing over The Flints (5%). The biggest difference is obviously is the time. Shaved off 7 minutes. I could probably have been even quicker if I had used higher assistance than just keeping in eco mode.

Where I'll really gain is the commute home two 7% climbs and one 9%.


----------

